# New house needed?



## stablebum (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Chinese female nearing 4 in. in length (I think she grew an inch in a week!) and her tank is exactly 12.5 inches high and 10 inches in width. I read that she could potentially grow to 6 in. Will I then need to get a new house measuring 1.5 ft. high by 1 foot wide?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

The current one should be fine. She will not grow to 6 in. Chinese do not get that long.


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

Chinese will on rare occasions grow to nearly 6 inches, but as of now, you are fine.


----------

